
How to keep your sanity during the Corona crises - karimouda
https://medium.com/invisible-illness/how-to-keep-your-sanity-during-the-corona-crises-e99271b5d2b3
======
devnullbyte
gah, sick of people posting paywalled medium links. I honestly think hacker
news should assess if medium links should even be allowed..

I cannot read them as I hit the monthly quota from clicking on links to open
articles and realize I don't really have an interest in reading them after
consuming the first paragraph. Don't get me wrong, this is not just me being
cheap and expecting everything for free. I can understand someone wanting to
pay a subscription if they read and enjoy content there, but as a means to
receive social media views, its flawed.

